# Silvercoast



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi

Are house will be ready in May so were really excited. Will only be holidaying for the next couple of years but hopefully will move full time. The house is nr. Vilar which is not to far from Torres vedras..... Does any one on the forum live near here? Any advice were to buy furniture? Places to visit/things to do? etc etc.

Many Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't, but nice area, some of the Forts make interesting visits, the Buddha Park near Bombarra l, Chocolate Festival at Obidos is a must, Ericeira great, going South Sintra, Cabo do Roca, and Lisbon


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We are about 20 minutes away. There is so much to see in the area you will be kept busy. CANOEMAN´s thought of the CHOCOLATE FESTIVAL is good one however it is only on this month at weekends. BUDDA gardens is not very far from you and really worth a visit as is the medival town of OBIDOS. the SALT MINES near RIO MAIOR.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Apresentação Eventos_ - Óbidos Turismo

Salinas de Rio Maior | ECOSAL ATLANTIS

BUDDHA EDEN . Jardim da Paz . Garden of Peace

Entrada - Portal do Município da Batalha



that should keep you going until I can get more together for you


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

saw said:


> Thank you !


Plus you can always call in for a glass of Vinho  and a chat


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes - That would be lovely!


----------



## leonix00 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Saw!

I know Torres Vedras and a bit from the surrounding area.
Concerning furniture I would recomend you to came to Lisbon and have a look in IKEA. As far as I know local stores are usually more expensive than big stores like Ikea. 
Also in Torres Vedras if you don't want to spend much money in furniture have a look in "Moviflor" store - is an affordable store.

I would recomend you to make the west coast until Cascais and then until Lisbon, There are many nice places and views in - Ericeira, Guincho, Boca do Inferno, Sintra (very nice village) Belem, etc... 

All the best!


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

